# ?transmission



## tomstoyflyer (Jun 29, 2010)

We bought a 1967 Lamans needing a complete restoration. I found a 400 engine out of a 69 Granprix but we still need a transmission for it. What length tail shaft should it have on the transmission? We have the original 67 driveline.
thanks,
Tom


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

If you have your original drive-line , use the trans. from that .


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

stick or auto? what type of driving do you plan, strip, highway, just cruising? what is your rear end gear currently? Could be anything from Power glide two speed to newer overdrive auto conversion or any number of manuals. the more info the more concise the answers.:confused


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

700R4 or 200R4 or Trubo 400. All you need to do with the R4's is change the tail shaft. I've done two. 400 will bolt right in. Don't know on manual.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

im putting in a 700r4 in my 67 lemans take a look ar monster transmission. they have a conversion kit for 2000. thats what in going with. im getting the ss package


----------

